# Black Kuhli Loaches and Lava Rock



## rebmasevolcire (Jun 2, 2011)

Would Lava Rock be too rough for Black Kuhli Loaches?

I had saw that some people said their loaches do fine in it. I'm just not sure.


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

No idea but my guess would be that if they don't like it they'll stay out of it.

I know some use small pvc pipe networks for them to crawl around in, other use little sand boxes and say loaches love them.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It is to course/sharp for them. But if you have other ample areas for them to hang at, they probably won't be near it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I wouldnt use it unless it was in a filter with kuhlli's, it is way to rough for them and they swim blindly about the tank looking for small areas to get into. 
Id use wood or bigger inert chunk rock.


----------

